# Auto finesse Illusion v Victoria Concours??



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Both get rave reviews on here and elsewhere online, indeed Polished Bliss claim Illusion is the best wax they stock, anyone tried both? Thoughts?

I'm looking for the best in terms of depth of shine, beading, wetness (looks basically rather than durability), ignore price difference for now please.

Cheers


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours - depth of shine and wetness 
P21s Concours Wax - super glassy wet look
I will receive AF Illusion this week.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Victoria Concours - depth of shine and wetness
> P21s Concours Wax - super glassy wet look
> I will receive AF Illusion this week.


Cheers, be good to get your feedback on the comparison between illusion and the others


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't comment on Illusion personally, but Vic's Red has never let me down, and is very easy to use, even on black:thumb: so far it has surpassed my durability expectations too!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Vics Concours is very nice, both finish and use. You won't be dissapointed if you choose it. I've kept my pot as I only had a little left so no point selling on.

But illusion is just that bit better in every way. So nice to use and remove, and the gloss even on un-corrected paint is outstanding. I've seen a silver Clio 172 finished with Illusion and it was so glossy, and silver is never glossy. It feels so slick and beads very nicely. Only reason I sold it on was I personally need somethin longer lasting.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Goodylax said:


> Can't comment on Illusion personally, but Vic's Red has never let me down, and is very easy to use, even on black:thumb: so far it has surpassed my durability expectations too!


How much durability were you seeing on this?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Vics Concours is very nice, both finish and use. You won't be dissapointed if you choose it. I've kept my pot as I only had a little left so no point selling on.
> 
> But illusion is just that bit better in every way. So nice to use and remove, and the gloss even on un-corrected paint is outstanding. I've seen a silver Clio 172 finished with Illusion and it was so glossy, and silver is never glossy. It feels so slick and beads very nicely. Only reason I sold it on was I personally need somethin longer lasting.


Cheers for the info, I was leaning towards the Illusion for next years shows, used Bouncers22 this year which I found excellent but wanted something different, Illusion sounds like the best choice!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

It has been about six weeks without any maintenance and it still has a nice shine/ gloss with good sheeting :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Vics Concours - a great wax.

Another to consider could be Black Magic Details new Show Wax Sirius. They are doing a Group Buy on here at the moment which is well worth investing in. Quality wax at a great price 👍


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Illusion is a great looking wax, easy to use and remove, can be left for ages before removing, and will leave a deep glossy finish. However it is a show wax and will give 2-3 months durability from 2 layers.

Victoria Concours is another nice wax, but I prefer Illusion for looks and application.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Never used illusion, but vics is one of my alltime faves, high durability and nice tight beading. Highly recommended


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

From what I'm reading then, both are very good but illusion seems to just edge it, the ease of use is also great to hear!

Cheers guys


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Only issue I can honestly think of with illusion was how much dust it attracted, other than that for the money it's great!


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Can't go wrong with Vics Concours - a great wax.
> 
> Another to consider could be Black Magic Details new Show Wax Sirius. They are doing a Group Buy on here at the moment which is well worth investing in. Quality wax at a great price 👍


 Tried to look for the gb on sirius but can't find it mate?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

There you go http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319701


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

I personally use Illusion and get great results when I apply it over AF tough coat.. great combo and some badass beading!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> Vics Concours is very nice, both finish and use. You won't be dissapointed if you choose it. I've kept my pot as I only had a little left so no point selling on.
> 
> But illusion is just that bit better in every way. So nice to use and remove, and the gloss even on un-corrected paint is outstanding. I've seen a silver Clio 172 finished with Illusion and it was so glossy, and silver is never glossy. It feels so slick and beads very nicely. Only reason I sold it on was I personally need somethin longer lasting.


'Silvers never glossy' Really ? My S5's silver and glossy/reflective/wet and every other buzzword you'd care to mention..All created by me with a bit of sandpaper, polish and machines


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 'Silvers never glossy' Really ? My S5's silver and glossy/reflective/wet and every other buzzword you'd care to mention..All created by me with a bit of sandpaper, polish and machines


Simples!!!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

im going to chuck rg55 into the mix


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't fault illusion. Looks amazing on corrected paint as well as swirly paint. So so easy to use

Here's a few shots of it

On good paint





And on very swirly old paint


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Victora red wins hands down for me.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339544

this should give you a good idea of the finish illusion gives on various paints and colours


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Vics Concours is very nice, both finish and use. You won't be dissapointed if you choose it. I've kept my pot as I only had a little left so no point selling on.
> 
> But illusion is just that bit better in every way. So nice to use and remove, and the gloss even on un-corrected paint is outstanding. I've seen a silver Clio 172 finished with Illusion and it was so glossy, and silver is never glossy. It feels so slick and beads very nicely. Only reason I sold it on was I personally need somethin longer lasting.


Interesting to read this post. I wonder if anyone has done a 50/50 Illusion vs Concours. It might be worth trying.


----------

